# Jeffries wants out?



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

"You definitely want to come out and put on a good performance every night with the whole country watching," Jeffries said. "Maybe steal some of that limelight for yourself."

I'm reading between the lines here, but with his play over the last month it definitely looks like he is showcasing himself for the league. I wouldn't be surprised if he wants out because he knows he isn't going to be much better than the 4th option here for a while if he re-signs.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Jeffries should be getting down on his hands and knees and praising Eddie Jordan and the Wizards organization in general for absolutely handing him the opportunity to have a chance of stealing any sort of limelight. He's played (relatively) good ball the past month or so, but that was preceded by almost four years of "I'd be borderline rotation on most teams, but for unfathomable reasons I'm given starter minutes here".

I agree with the reading in between the lines, that doesn't sound like he is especially attached to the Wizards as his team of the future. I wouldn't say that he definitely wants out, but I wouldn't be surprised to see him just sign with whatever teams offers him the most money. If we match, no big deal; if we let him go, no big deal either.

On the topic, I do want Jeffries back. I know it's more than possible that I'm just setting myself up to be disappointed when he turns out to have spent the final month of this season playing for a contract and goes back to the typical Jeffries we've all known come next year, but assuming no team goes nuts and offers him greater than an MLE contract, I'm willing to risk it. We aren't getting under the cap any time soon, so we can either be over with him at a slight risk, or we can be over without him. I'm okay with the former.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Well I had been down on JJ his first few years, but I think he's been solid all season, not just the last month although he has been very very good lately. I just like the versatility he brings being long and 6'11" with the ability to play guards. I think he's really coming together a la a Tayshaun Prince (obvious comparison)...definitely want to sign him, hope he doesn't really see him as an offensive weapon though as versatility is his main thing.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Washington needs to keep Jefries based on his perfomance in the series like the above poster said the key is his versatility he does the little things a role player is sposed to do and he has the tools to become much better. Looks like he understands his role defends can block shots good handles runs the floor. I bet you a lot of teams are looking at him right now and would want him on their team next year I'd love to have him on the Nets. I would assume he's waiting to cash out and someone's going to snatch him up the Wiz need to keep him


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Jeffries just doesn't do it for me. His versatility is way overrated. Sure he can rebound, bring the ball up, and block. But he can't shoot, pass, dribble *effectively*, or make layups. Those are major parts of the game! And he's not even half decent at any of those. I'm tired of him missing wide open layups. I will acknowledge his ability to block shots and defend players of any size, but what he doesn't do kills what he does do. If he asks for anything higher than what Michael Ruffin is getting, I say let him go. Because I'd rather have Ruffin on the team. Ruffin is a bigger body, sacrifices more, and just might be a better shooter (okay, maybe stretching there). I'm sure we can find a player on the FA market similar to Jeffries. Or even in the draft. I just don't want to see Jeffries in a Wizards uniform anymore.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

I think it would be hard to overrate the impact JJ is having on this series with his D on Lebron. I really don't see why anybody is down on him.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

AJM said:


> Jeffries just doesn't do it for me. His versatility is way overrated. Sure he can rebound, bring the ball up, and block. But he can't shoot, pass, dribble *effectively*, or make layups. Those are major parts of the game! And he's not even half decent at any of those. I'm tired of him missing wide open layups. I will acknowledge his ability to block shots and defend players of any size, but what he doesn't do kills what he does do. If he asks for anything higher than what Michael Ruffin is getting, I say let him go. Because I'd rather have Ruffin on the team. Ruffin is a bigger body, sacrifices more, and just might be a better shooter (okay, maybe stretching there). I'm sure we can find a player on the FA market similar to Jeffries. Or even in the draft. I just don't want to see Jeffries in a Wizards uniform anymore.


ah the hate of a player on your team it's real bad for Jason Collins on the Nets I'm just calling it as I see it and he's coming up big for you guys in this series. good luck next game!


----------



## LightsOutShooter (Jul 12, 2005)

I like Jeffries, but if he wants too much money to keep him here then Grunfield should just let him go. Let's not make this another Juwan Howard-type situation. He's not worth big money, and we're better off not giving it to him than being cap strapped with an overpaid player.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm pretty torn... I can't decide if I think JJ just sucks or whether he just doesn't get the chance to show what he can do with all the other scorers on the team. I guess I'm more inclined to think that if he could do more than what he actually does... at least within EJs system... he'd be doing it. So I'd keep him at the right price, but I damn sure wouldn't overpay for him.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

And now, do you guys think that Jeffries will stay or will sign elsewhere?


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Zuca said:


> And now, do you guys think that Jeffries will stay or will sign elsewhere?



The Wizards can match whatever Jeffries is offered since he is a restricted free agent. Most likely, he will be back with the Wizards.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

jeffries is a waiste of spurm he totally messed it up for u guys against clevland


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

One on One said:


> "You definitely want to come out and put on a good performance every night with the whole country watching," Jeffries said. "Maybe steal some of that limelight for yourself."
> 
> I'm reading between the lines here, but with his play over the last month it definitely looks like he is showcasing himself for the league. * I wouldn't be surprised if he wants out because he knows he isn't going to be much better than the 4th option here for a while if he re-signs.*


Name 1 team in the NBA Jeffries would be a second or third option on offense because I can't think of any. I can't even think of a handfull of teams he would even start for. Seriously I don't see whats so special about this guy. IF he wants more than the MLE I say let him go.


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

MicCheck12 said:


> jeffries is a waiste of spurm he totally messed it up for u guys against clevland












an "i" in waste... come on.....

your retarded


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

shyFX325 said:


> an "i" in waste... come on.....
> 
> *your retarded*


You're retarted :wink:


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

shyFX325 said:


> _Your_ retarded





f22egl said:


> You're retarted :wink:


thats what makes it funny... and yes retard is spelled with a "d"


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

none of you guys can spell...


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

shroombal said:


> none of you guys can spell...


I no


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

i know lmao


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

MicCheck12 said:


> jeffries is a waiste of spurm he totally messed it up for u guys against clevland


Spurm.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Spurm.


 a capital S??


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

spurm


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Maybe you can resign and trade him to Pacers for a resigned Freddie Jones, which can start as a SG in this team, splitting minutes with Daniels...

And I was thinking about Memphis and Houston trade (Stro and Gay for Battier)... Stro isn't expected to report to Memphis, so I include Atlanta and Washington...

Washington send Etan Thomas to Memphis
Memphis send Battier and Dahntay Jones to Houston
Atlanta send Donta Smith to Washington and some cash to Houston
Houston send Gay to Memphis and Stro to Washington

Washington does, because they've drafted two bigs and Etan is your odd man out; So, getting a useful PF in Stro (who will help them more than Etan actually) and a nice cheap backup SF/SG in Donta Smith is fine.

Memphis may agreed, because Stro isn't expected to stay in Memphis, and they need a C, so getting Etan is fine to them. Dahntay isn't expected to get much minutes with Grizzlies...

Atlanta does, because they need a big, so they get Lampe without giving much;

Houston: Since they've agreed to deal Stro and Gay, getting Dahntay make this deal less worse...


What are your thoughts on this two ideas?

C: Haywood
PF: Jamison (can you move him to Lakers for Odom and Mckie??)
SF: Butler
SG: Freddie Jones
PG: Arenas

Key reserves: Daniels, Stromile Swift, Hayes;


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

getting stro for etan thomas would be the heist of the millenium


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

adarsh1 said:


> getting stro for etan thomas would be the heist of the millenium


Heist of the millenium? I don't get it... (sorry, I'm brazilian, there is some words and expressions in english that I don't understand...)


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Heist is a robbery. The heist of the millenium would be like the biggest robbery of 1000 years.

It would be a huge steal.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Good riddance to him. He hasn't shown much more than fair defense in his whole 4-5 years in DC. I watch a lot of Wizards games, and it seems like he always manages to incorporate one dumb move every game. Missing a dunk, a stupid charging foul...he has nothing on offense, and he isn't that great of a defender.

But he's long and athletic, so he's going to have a long career of people thinking they can make something of him.


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

If I were JJ, the "let's wait for some other team to set my value with an offer" attitude would seriously piss me off. Not much he can really do about it I guess, but it would leave a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

adarsh1 said:


> getting stro for etan thomas would be the heist of the millenium


For the other team. Stro is garbage.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> For the other team. Stro is garbage.


Etan Thomas is worse than garbage


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Just feed Etan the ball, he will make something happen on offense.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

adarsh1 said:


> Etan Thomas is worse than garbage



Etan is better than Stro


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Etan is better than Stro


 Neither is all that desirable, but at least Etan rebounds and hustles. 

Stro is just (say it with me now) long and athletic.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Stromile's potential is much more attractive than Etan and his poetry.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

afireinside said:


> Stromile's potential is much more attractive than Etan and his poetry.


Stro's been in the league way tooooooo long for anyone to talk about his potential anymore.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

How would you feel about a sign and trade of Jeffries for Mike Sweetney?


----------

